# Dogsfriendly beaches in Cataluña



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As stated before in another topic, my family from Belgium will be visiting me in my adopted Spanish homeland during July or August. Obviously they want to see a bit of the cities but also relax a bit on the beach.

They have a tiny dog, a chihuahua. We don't want to let the dog alone in a flat or hotel room, so I'm basically looking for a beach where dogs are allowed. I am not entirely sure how it is in Spain, but I know many holiday destinations have seperate portions of beach where dogs are allowed. For example in my native country dogs are forbidden on the beach during summer season, except for two special beach zones (= two well-indicated strokes of beach along the entire coastline) where those with a dog are allowed. I hope to find something similar here, I imagine there's more people that have a dog and that there must be some places where a small stroke of beach is reserved for dog owners. Preferably close to BCN but even if it takes a short drive with the car it'd be OK.

Does anyone know a place where dogs are allowed on the beach during summer season?

PS: it's a very calm dog, well trained, and enjoys a bit of play with other dogs


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gerrit only third hand info but hope it helps:

There is a beach in viladecans called Playa de las Filipinas , in the reserva del Delta del Llobregat about14km from Barecelona. It says dogs on leads. The site is great according to the report I saw.

If you call the town hall and after getting passed among many people and listening to lift music they will say it is not permitted but some of the beach you certainly could last summer 2009 (I think because part of it is a natural park and thus under different rules).

But equally on playa del Remolar a guy with his dog last june spent the morning on the beach, and he says there were other dogs about, only to be met by security as he left saying a 450Es fine applied. Luckily the guy was given a warning.

Many spaniards seem to complain that they find beaches on various web sites only to turn up and find "No Dogs" especially in the summer. 

Best of luck cause seems like a mine field to me - and I guess minefields are not good for dogs or humans


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check the Viladecans info. 14 km is definitely acceptable distance, that's just a short drive away. 

If you'd hear any other info, please let me know. If only my Spanish were better I could ask and search around more fluently myself ... Two of my neighbours have a dog but they don't often go to the beach so I doubt they have useful info. The promenade is always full of people walking with dogs, so I hope there's at least a small stroke of beach where the dog is welcome.


----------

